# E- Collar ?



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

just bought the sport basis g3 from tri tronics, anyway was wondering where is a good place to start his training? i have been doing heel, sit, and come already is that a good start? the main reason i bough it is to help his steadyness in the decoys. If i work with him for a week or two and then nick him the first time he breaks in the decoys will he know why, or will he need more time. he knows how to be steadying in training, he just doesn't carry it over to hunting with all the guns and excitment.
any help appreciated thanks guys!


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

There is alot more to Collar Conditioning than that. You need to pick up a copy of Fowl Dawgs if you are truly serious about teaching your dog the correct methods of the collar.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

You need to go through a collar conditioning program with known commands to introduce the collar to the dog. Fowl dogs is a good one, I started with mike lardys E-collar conditioning which was very easy to follow and I understood the reasoning behind everything I was doing. If you dont collar condition correctly the dog doesn't know what the stimulation is from or why.

Educate yourself quickly, and from now on out make sure the dog has the collar on every training session before you even start the conditioning to help as much as you can from your go getting collar wise. You want the collar to signify hunting/training to the dog and not punishment.

If you are located in fargo I could help you with some of the dvds.


----------



## Hair Trigger Gun Dogs (May 5, 2007)

I used the Mike Lardy DVD Total Retriver Training and also added the Evan Grahm series (Smart Works/ Smart Fetch). Their methodologies seem to be parallel so they complement nicely. The GRahm stuff breaks things down a bit more than the Lardy series. Good Luck


----------

